

Programming is the only art form that allows you to create interactive art - hariis
http://ruby.learncodethehardway.org/advice.html

======
glimcat
"Programming is the only art form that allows you to create interactive art"

Nonsense.

------
dfc
Don't say that to an architect or a master carpenter or a...

Seriously who says things like this outload?

